# Long-time Clipper signs three-year deal



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

The Houston Rockets have reached an agreement on a three-year contract with Eric Piatkowski, taking the best available long-distance shooter off the open market, reports ESPN.com's Marc Stein.

Financial terms weren't available immediately, but the move also confirms that the Rockets won't be matching Memphis' four-year, $24 million offer to restricted free agent James Posey. Houston deemed Piatkowski a more cost-efficient option, given its $55 million payroll and need for a perimeter specialist.

The formal signing of Piatkowski, 32, is scheduled for Saturday.

The 6-6 swingman, a career 40.2-percent shooter from three-point range, has spent his entire nine-season career with the Los Angeles Clippers. Piatkowski just completed a five-year, $15 million contract with the Clippers -- the longest deal ever bankrolled by owner Donald T. Sterling before Sterling broke from his thrifty tradition to match Miami's six-year, $82 million offer to Elton Brand.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Damn I rather have Jim Jackson. Better player and should be cheaper too.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sources now say 3 year $8 million deal for this happy camper, I still say that's overpaid... what happened to Lenard and Jackson? Alexander where is that big bang?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

You don't want Lenard; Piat is better.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'll second that -- just because Piatkowski has been sitting on the Clippers bench doesn't mean he isn't a quality player.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Good deal --- if you're looking for a consistent long range shooter, you've got your man ---- AND, he's loyal.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Sources now say 3 year $8 million deal for this happy camper, I still say that's overpaid... what happened to Lenard and Jackson? Alexander where is that big bang?


If it's really the correct figure, we are doing a bad deal again.

What big bang? There is always no big bang expected anyway. Our hands are pretty tied with loads of previous overpaid contracts.


----------



## DanCaspi (Apr 18, 2003)

Why do the rockets need another aging 3pt shooter in addition to Glen Rice. Unless Rice goes, it will turn out to be a waste of money...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

With the signing of Piatkowski, Mobley looks quite expendible. Throw in Rice and another huge contract (Cato, Taylor, Norris) and we might get something decent in return.

Someone mentioned McDysse, Ward -or- Thomas, Ward

That works for me. Lose a large contract and get a true pf and pg in return. Down with Mooch!!!!


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Good signing by the Rockets. Pike is a great shooter and will be able to hit the open J when Yao is double teamed. I'm still waiting to see if the Rockets make any more deals. I loved that Nets rumor, and that was just made up.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdiggidy</b>!
> With the signing of Piatkowski, Mobley looks quite expendible. Throw in Rice and another huge contract (Cato, Taylor, Norris) and we might get something decent in return.
> 
> Someone mentioned McDysse, Ward -or- Thomas, Ward
> ...


I'd rather have Thomas than McDyess...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

good sign for tha rockets. he is a better player than glen rice. he shoots tha 3 very nicely and isnt a liability on D. thats pretty much all we need as a 5th option.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd rather have Thomas than McDyess...



I'd rather have McDyess. why?

If i were houston, who have too manyover paid underachieving players (cato, taylor, rice). I would want to get rid of these contracts. Even for garbage people with expiring contracts, to get under the cap asap. Houston are not going to be too much worse off without these players.

If they trade for mcdyess, its a win win situation. why? Because on one had mcdyess may come back from injury and be a supurb hustle and damaging low post player he was. Houston needs this badly.

Say he doesnt come back, his knee blows out again, Houston get a mid 1st round pick for having a mediocre season. They force mcdyess to retire making his salary not count towards the cap. Just like terrell brandon. Mcdyess if retires becomes a tradable commodity.

Yao and griffin will only get better. and stevie is hitting his prime too. getting thomas wont fit in with their plans, thomas is getting old, and when yao is in his prime, thomas will be a liability.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Thomas can play.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

I agree with Shazha, it's not about who can play, it's about having a plan with the cap situation. We don't match for Posey not because he can't play, it's because of our crappy cap situation.

But I doubt that the Knicks as stupid as they are will bite on one of our bad contracts. Isn't McDyess an expiring contract? That gonna takes a whole lot than Mobley and our crap players, not to mention their bad contracts.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> I agree with Shazha, it's not about who can play, it's about having a plan with the cap situation. We don't match for Posey not because he can't play, it's because of our crappy cap situation.
> 
> But I doubt that the Knicks as stupid as they are will bite on one of our bad contracts. Isn't McDyess an expiring contract? That gonna takes a whole lot than Mobley and our crap players, not to mention their bad contracts.


Layden likes to trade expering contracts for long and overpaid ones, that is a proven history.


----------

